
Conway's Game of Life – Trying It on Images - vsakos
http://zx.rs/2/Conway%27s-Game-of-Life---Trying-it-on-images/?
======
thearn4
Cool idea. I just made a quick implementation for those who want to use it/see
it live:

[https://github.com/thearn/game-of-
life/blob/master/image.py](https://github.com/thearn/game-of-
life/blob/master/image.py)

I'll make a quick .gif, if folks are interested.

~~~
thisjepisje
A gif would be nice, or simply some result jpgs, if you like.

------
amyjess
> The only other thing I'll state is that Life is a Turing-complete machine,
> so with right initial states it can "do" any computer algorithm.

This only hints at the more important part: only a Turing-complete language
can implement Life. Thus, an implementation of Life in a particular language
is proof that that language is Turing-complete.

~~~
kleer001
true, but strangely I've never realized that before, thank you

------
andrepd
Interesting concept, but some video of the results is missing.

~~~
mfisher87
>That's basically it. The effects this simple game produces can truly be
magnificent.

Especially with a teaser like this.

~~~
cordite
A JS implementation (especially where we could drag and drop our own examples)
would be especially neat.

------
jffry
The author has a repo on GitHub:
[https://github.com/anbud/PxlSort](https://github.com/anbud/PxlSort)

(The link was hidden midway through the article and it was very non-obvious
that it was a link)

------
kleer001
Well, why not treat the RGB image as 3 games of life? One fore each channel.

------
wollw
You can also create automata with video by treating it as a three dimensional
world. I did a bit of messing around with this a few months ago[1] and created
some examples. The only one I can still find that is interesting is probably
this one:
[http://gfycat.com/SelfreliantUnequaledAmericanindianhorse](http://gfycat.com/SelfreliantUnequaledAmericanindianhorse)
(Forgive the source material.)

Of course it's hard to look at all of a video at once, so you only see slices
of the actual world...

[1] [https://github.com/Wollw/Video-Automata](https://github.com/Wollw/Video-
Automata)

------
stringham
Here's an example I made in plnkr.co:
[http://embed.plnkr.co/y1a3DWh1P8tTTUamsWbE/preview](http://embed.plnkr.co/y1a3DWh1P8tTTUamsWbE/preview)

It begins by filling in the canvas with random colors.

------
eigenbom
If you're interested in how artists use these systems, McCabe's Bone Music is
a good start: [https://vimeo.com/17329897](https://vimeo.com/17329897).

